# Clamped fins = Stressed fish



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello All
I am currently dealing with a mild to moderate case of White Spot (Ich) in my 20 Gal community tank with Platies and guppies. I have used alittle bit of the commercially avaiable white spot medication that turned my tank a little blue...this was about 4 days ago. There does not seem to be any signs that the Ich is going away. 
Today I noticed that at least 2 of my platies have clamped fins which as far as I know means that they are under stress. One of the websites I went to recommended doing rountine tank maintainance and cleaning (ie. water change, clean the glass,etc.) which I have now done. They also recommended a little bit of salt in the tank...1 TBLspoon per 5 gal water...which I have now done.

My question in this...If I have managed to eliminate as much of the stress factors as possible, how long before I notice a change in the fishes fins (Not clamping anymore). Also, it only seems to be my MM platies that are clamping fins...are they more suseptable to stress than other platies?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Medication for white spot should be used for duration that medicine indicates. Carbon should be removed from filter if carbon is being used. Moving fish from tank to tank will spread disease. Clamped fins could be sign that water quality is suffering. Daily ten percent to twenty percent water changes may be needed depending on levels odf toxins such as ammonia,and nitrites. You will need to add enough medication to new water that you put in the tank after a water change to make up for the water you remove. If you don't have a test kit, Then perhaps fish store where you got the fish will test the water for you. I suspect the water quality has or is deteriorating due to too many fish too soon to un-cycled tank. This leads to stress in fish which then become sick as you have observed. Do try and find a dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ to use for water changes. They will help detoxify ammonia, and nitrites.
Lastly,, You should consider reducing the numbers of fish you have by half, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Only thing i can add to what 1077 is to raise your tank temp slightly...............


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

You shouldn't add salt when you've already added medications as they tend to have salt in them already. But forget the medications all together, you should run active carbon through your filter and remove all the meds then follow these directions http://www.fishforum.com/member-submitted-articles/ich-treatment-west-texas-style-6594/ I will ALWAYS recommend this to people it works like a charm and you don't have to use stupid meds. All your fish seem to be salt tolerant unless you have some loaches or cory cats you've failed to mention? Anyways good luck and keep us posted I hope you consider the salt method.


----------

